# Is it necessary to carry fuel?



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm in the process of gearing up for a trip to Ride Royal Blue. Is it necessary to carry fuel with you on the trail? I'll be riding a '12 BF750 and the Mrs. will be riding a '12 450 Grizzly.

We're definitely planning on spending most of the day on the trails. We'll be with two other couples and I'm pretty sure it will be more of a leisurely ride rather than an all out smack down. Although I'm sure my thumb will have a mind of it's own at some point in time.

Anyway, I am thinking of picking up some Kolpin Jr's if I do as the Rotopax are just way out there in price. Just curious as to your thoughts.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Div16 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm in the process of gearing up for a trip to Ride Royal Blue. Is it necessary to carry fuel with you on the trail? I'll be riding a '12 BF750 and the Mrs. will be riding a '12 450 Grizzly.
> 
> ...


Well...for my old horse, being carbed, I get about 50 miles by my self or with guys that don't waste time and about 70 miles with a slower group just taking in the sights. Your 12 will be much better then that. Because of a few close calls, I always take my two-one gallon rotopax with me. They don't weigh much or take up any needed room where I have them and its just good insurance....for me. I say if you might break 80 miles, take some extra fuel with you. You or someone else may need it. Seems like there is always someone that didn't think ahead...don't let that be you...lol.


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^While I haven't been riding too long, I agree with the above sentiments. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

I also have a 12 Brute 750 and I've been on some daylong trips. Never had the fuel gauge go lower than the halfway mark but like nmkawierider said, someone else might need it or you guys might come across another rider not in your group who might need it.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Well... I asked this same question before I bought my 09 Brute a month or so back..

so I still can't tell you how much fuel she drinks on the trail.. 

However... I can tell you that my first tank of fuel went away in about 50 miles. The places I take this thing in Idaho.. I'll most DEFINITELY be bringin' some extra fuel.. We routinely do 80+ mile days. One ride is closer to 105.

Stay on the safe side... bring extra fuel.


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Looks like I'm getting some fuel packs! Now the question, flat on the front rack or stood up on the sides of the back? Man, it's always something. Decisions decisions.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Div16 said:


> Thanks for the input. Looks like I'm getting some fuel packs! Now the question, flat on the front rack or stood up on the sides of the back? Man, it's always something. Decisions decisions.



Depends on how you organize your racks. Mounting brackets aren't cheap, about $35-$40 bucks each and you'll need 2 for a 4 gallon fuel cell, or 1 a piece for the smaller cells. The 4 galloners come with heavy duty velcro to lay flat on your rack and attach. When I bought my Brute last July I didn't research they're fuel consumption, and being used to smaller 400cc atvs I went on a 40 mile ride. Needless to say, I was puckered up pretty good on my way back to the truck. Now I ALWAYS have a 4 gallon Kolpin on me. There will be no more puckering for me, when it comes to fuel anyway!!!!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I always carry fuel. But I also routinely do 100km+ rides. I carry the 1 gallon Kolpin and it's been lots for me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tmfisher57 said:


> Depends on how you organize your racks. Mounting brackets aren't cheap, about $35-$40 bucks each and you'll need 2 for a 4 gallon fuel cell, or 1 a piece for the smaller cells. The 4 galloners come with heavy duty velcro to lay flat on your rack and attach. When I bought my Brute last July I didn't research they're fuel consumption, and being used to smaller 400cc atvs I went on a 40 mile ride. Needless to say, I was puckered up pretty good on my way back to the truck. Now I ALWAYS have a 4 gallon Kolpin on me. There will be no more puckering for me, when it comes to fuel anyway!!!!


 

LOL....me too...One too many pucker moments..


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

well i would say yes, i got about 110km on my 650i per tank, better safe then sorry.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Well...for my old horse, being carbed, I get about 50 miles by my self or with guys that don't waste time and about 70 miles with a slower group just taking in the sights. Your 12 will be much better then that. Because of a few close calls, I always take my two-one gallon rotopax with me. They don't weigh much or take up any needed room where I have them and its just good insurance....for me. I say if you might break 80 miles, take some extra fuel with you. You or someone else may need it. Seems like there is always someone that didn't think ahead...don't let that be you...lol.


Dang nmk, do you do it lol. 
I average 13-15 miles to a tank Haha.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

southernbrute750 said:


> Dang nmk, do you do it lol.
> I average 13-15 miles to a tank Haha.


Dang southernbrute750, how do you do that!! lol

5.4 gallons in 15 miles!! Well you are probably "super-mudd'n" and it probably takes better then half a day to get 15 miles...


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Dang southernbrute750, how do you do that!! lol
> 
> 5.4 gallons in 15 miles!! Well you are probably "super-mudd'n" and it probably takes better then half a day to get 15 miles...


Haha yeah. Pretty deep most of the time. And it takes all day to ride 15 miles.


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. This is definitely a sea of knowledge, and I am but a lowly sponge.

And since you put it that way, there are plenty of occasions to cause a pucker and fuel doesn't need to be one of them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Div16 said:


> Thanks for all the input. This is definitely a sea of knowledge, and I am but a lowly sponge.
> 
> And since you put it that way, there are plenty of occasions to cause a pucker and fuel doesn't need to be one of them.


Yeah...don't be - "That Guy" that didn't take enough fuel. If its going to be over 40 miles, take some. Cheap insurance.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

im right there with southernbrute750... i get TERRIBLE mileage on my brute, im always the first to need fuel :/.. . as soon as i get paid i think im going to invest in 2- 2.5 gallon rotopax


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

We built a little add-on to the rear rack. Don't even know it's there, holds two cans and my lunch. We often have 200km rides, sometimes pushing 300km. We always top off when we pass fuel so I've only had to use mine once. 
If you can, it's way cheaper to build something then to buy, and when I'm just puttering around the camp the cans will come off and I'll have a place to attach a chain saw, tackle box and collapsible fishing rod, etc.. The cans are cheap to replace if they're stolen or get damaged too.

We used half a rack off an old bike. The rack is u-bolted to the stock rack in 4 places and 2 pieces of threaded stock for support.


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a great idea! Thanks gcfishguy!!


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks good GC.


----------

